# Schizophrene Situation bei Sim City: Trotz umfangreicher Negativpresse weiterhin ein Verkaufserfolgt - Woran liegt es?



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Schizophrene Situation bei Sim City: Trotz umfangreicher Negativpresse weiterhin ein Verkaufserfolgt - Woran liegt es?*

					Trotz anfänglicher Schwierigkeiten steht Sim City mit seinen Verkäufen nicht schlecht da. Sowohl im PCGH-Preisvergleich als auch bei Amazon ist es das oder eines der beliebtesten Spiele überhaupt im Moment. Es scheint, als ob die negative Presse keine großen Auswirkungen auf den Verkaufserfolg hat. Woran könnte das liegen?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Schizophrene Situation bei Sim City: Trotz umfangreicher Negativpresse weiterhin ein Verkaufserfolgt - Woran liegt es?*


----------



## g-13mrnice (25. März 2013)

Bad publicity is better than no publicity!

Und außerdem sind wir Zocker eh ein viel zu entspanntes Völkchen, mit uns kann man es ja machen.  EA Produkten habe ich persönlich abgeschworen, macht mich aber nicht zu einem besseren Menschen da ich auf der anderen Seite beispielsweise dem Call of Duty Wahn erlegen bin und momentan meine Waffen durch Black Ops 2 levele *fast ein wenig am schämen bin*

Soll heißen, wenn einem der digitale Inhalt dennoch viel Freude bereitet, ist man erstaunlich schnell bereit viel zu opfern und zu ertragen.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. März 2013)

Das Spiel verkauft sich bestimmt so gut, weil sich viele Käufer im Vorfeld nicht oder nicht genug informiert haben. Darüberhinaus war die Durststrecke seit dem letzten Teil recht lang und die Spielreihe sehr beliebt. Ähnlich war es bei Diablo 3 und Battlefield 3.


----------



## SockeTM (25. März 2013)

Nun, ich denke mal, der "Hack" trägt sicherlich auch dazu bei das die Verkäufe doch nicht soo schlecht sind - bzw jetzt anziehen.


----------



## Kotor (25. März 2013)

SockeTM schrieb:


> Nun, ich denke mal, der "Hack" trägt sicherlich auch dazu bei das die Verkäufe doch nicht soo schlecht sind - bzw jetzt anziehen.



Glaub nicht ...
Die Käufer die sich im Vorfeld kaum informiert haben, werden meist nicht in der Lage sein, einen "Hack" anzuwenden.

Einfach vergessen das Spiel ... nach einer Woche hat man eh alles durch und Multiplayer Balancing ist eh ne Frechheit. (so wie vieles anderes)


----------



## XXTREME (25. März 2013)

Man stellt sich hier die Frage: Wer spiel eigentlich sowas  ?? 80% vermute ich mal sind Casual Gamer und die scheren sich nen Dreck um die negativ Presse weil sie sie gar nicht kennen . Die übrigen 20% sind die "richtigen" Gamer die natürlich auch lauthals rumgröhlen können .


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. März 2013)

Ich würdes diese Spiel und alle anderen Games die mit dem grösten Verkaufserfolg der Serie schlicht als halbwahrheit abtun. Vor 10 Jahren gab es sicherlich nicht soviele Spieler wie heute. Da dürften nun massig FB Kids am Sim City Spielen sein was dafür sorgt das viele es kaufen. Da diese Kids wedernoch ältere Menschen auf seiten wie diesen Surfen ist es unwahrscheinlich das diese von den zustand wissen.
Nebenbei werde in zukunft wohl auf lets plays umsteigen und mir diese erstmal einwenig ansehen bevor ich einen kauf in erwägung ziehe und den kriminellen Publisher die mit lügen um sich werfen und Unwissenheit zum vorteil ausnutzen einen grossen Bogen machen wenn es an Quantität und Qualität scheitert womit Content und Bugs meine.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2013)

Mal ganz erhlich: "Wir" Gamer können boykottieren so viel wir wollen, das wird die Masse der Käufer nie erreichen und interessiert diese Unternehmen daher nen Scheißdreck.

Sim City ist ein hervorragendes Beispiel für diese Tatsache.


----------



## Heady978 (25. März 2013)

Naja so toll sind die Verkäufe nun auch wieder nicht. Die 1,1 Mio in 2 Wochen sind ziemlich wenig im Gegensatz zu 3,5 Mio Diablo 3 in 24 Stunden oder 6,3 Mio in der ersten Woche. -> Diablo 3 Verkaufszahlen: 3,5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare in 24 Stunden, 6,3 Millionen nach einer Woche

Wenn man sich dann anschaut, was in diesen Charts noch so unterwegs ist, dann ist da jetzt nichts weltbewegendes bei. Alles Spiele die schon länger draußen sind, oder eben ein Addon, dass sich wohl kaum häufiger als das Hauptspiel verkaufen wird. Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige halt der König.

Mehr PC-Benutzer als vor 10 Jahren gibts ohnehin. Würde sich das aktuelle SimCity nicht häufiger als die Vorgänger verkaufen, sollte EA wohl besser gleich die Branche wechseln. Klar sind 1,1 Mio immer noch eine ganze Menge, aber ich denke, bei weitem nicht das, was man mit einem ordentlichen SimCity bekommen könnte.


----------



## XGamer98 (25. März 2013)

Es einfach der Hunger auf was neues würde ich sagen (Diablo 3  )
jetzt kann ich sagen zum Glück habe ich mir es nicht vorbestellt 
Wenn es keinen Onlinezwaang gäbe würde ich mir wahrscheinlich die Deluxe-Version holen


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2013)

Egal, Bioshock Infinite wird das Teil am Donnerstag vernichten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2013)

Zu verstehen ist es nicht, bei dem was da alles vorgefallen ist und wie man als Kunde geachtet wird. Wann lernen die Leute es denn endlich das nur die es in der Hand haben was zu ändern.


----------



## Infernal-jason (25. März 2013)

Der großteil der käufer sind halt 12-15 jährige die sich entweder nicht informieren und sich von werbung blenden lassen, oder diese die sich informieren und darauf schwören es nie zu kaufen. Aber nach 24 h im laden stehen.

Wäre alles nicht so schlimm wenn des Spiel nicht son Mist wäre. Und Ea nicht die kunden auf höhsten nivo verarscht.

Ich bin erst 23 und muss jetzt schon sagen, dass damals alles besser war.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2013)

Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Ich bin erst 23 und muss jetzt schon sagen, dass damals alles besser war.



Frag mich mal, ich bin 17 und rede schon so!


----------



## DeepFrozen (25. März 2013)

Ich versuche mal so neutral wie moeglich zu bleiben und verkuende mal meine Meinung dazu. Klar ist der Onlinezwang fuer den ehrlichen Kaeufer nicht unbedingt als fair zu bezeichnen, aber genauso ist es auch nicht fair, dass die ganzen Warezforen/Sites fast schon ueberlaufen. Jeder noch so kleine Schieß laedt sich heutzutage saemtliches Zeug herunter, dass EA das dann wiederum auch nicht fair findet, ist nur fair... Zu den Fakten zaehlt, dass das Spiel nun mal gut ist soviel ich aus diversen Gameplays entnehmen kann. Und Fakt ist auch, dass der Publisher mit gutem Recht versucht, sein Spiel so lange wie moeglich uncrackbar zu "halten". Das ein Spiel eine Woche nicht spielbar ist haette sicherlich besser geloest werden koennen/sollen  aber es ist jetzt auch kein Weltuntergang. Ich will hier niemandem zu nahe treten, aber wahrscheinlich sind 80% der Hater gerade solche die das Spiel so oder so gecrackt gedownloaded haetten, ob mit oder ohne Onlinezwang.

Wie gesagt, ich kann hier natuerlich schon beide Seiten verstehen. Aber in der heutigen Zeit muss man sich echt nicht mehr wundern wenn das alles so ausgeht. Jeder will alles nur noch fuer lau und genauso wollen die Publisher immer mehr Kohle. Da nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel.

cheers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2013)

Wer es sich zieht kauft es sich auch nicht, das ist halt Fakt. Aber auch die Qualität läßt zu wünschen übrig so das man es kaum kaufen mag. Es ist ja auch nicht nur der Onlinezwang sondern eher die " Zugangstools " sowie dieser Cloud Dreck.


----------



## MrG (25. März 2013)

Ja, Früher war alles besser. Gestern z.B. war Sonntag.

Interessant ist doch, wie lange die Casual-Gamer das Spiel spielen und was dann die wirklichen Fans der Reihe, die sich das Spiel trotz Allem gekauft haben, machen, wenn mangels Teilnehmern die Server abgeschaltet werden.
Das neue SC ist bereits das Zweite, seit SC4, das ich ausgelassen habe. Ebenso wie viele echte Fans.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2013)

Was hast du denn bitte an SC4 auszusetzen?!


----------



## Kotor (25. März 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer es sich zieht kauft es sich auch nicht, das ist halt Fakt.


 
So würd ich das NICHT sehen ................... 

Früher war alles anders ! nicht besser. 
Man hatte früher nicht das Problem das man Tage nicht online kommt. 
Früher hattest du eher mit deiner HW zu kämpfen um ein Single Player Spiel oder ein gutes Multiplayer Spiel auf einem PC zu starten.
Jünger waren wir sowieso ... das ist wahrscheinlich der wichtigste Faktor !
kotor


----------



## QUAD4 (25. März 2013)

die masse der menschen/pöbels ist einfach blöd. leider fakt. sieht man doch in der menschheitsgeschichte.


----------



## mannefix (25. März 2013)

Die Deutschen meckern halt gerne. Vieles wird negativ geredet. Dinge werden gerne vollkommen willkürlich auseinandergenommen. Ein Spruch wie "Es gibt nichts zu meckern", spricht Bände und gibt es wohl nur in der deutschen Sprache. Eine harmlose Aussage wie LC Netzteile sind o.k. führte sogar hier im Forum zu Beleidigungen und Wutanfällen bei einigen Miesepetern. Ich habe sogar schon erlebt, dass das LOL Smiley als "Auslachen" Smiley interpretiert wurde. Lachen wird in Deutschland oft negativ gesehen, obwohl es sicher eine gute Art ist, viele schwierige Situationen zu kontern (Minderwertigkeitskomplexe).

Vielleichts liegts an der Erziehung. Kinder werden in Deutschland ins System gepresst. Dabei halten sich die Deutschen für sehr kinderfreundlich. Das stimmt aber nicht. Nimmt man die Kinder mal mit zur Uni, Arbeit, Volkshochschule stören die gleich und sind viel zu laut.
Selbst der pathologisch benutzte Begriff, "Schizophrene..."wird in der deutschen Sparache oft (also nicht nur hier) für Beschreibungen von Misständen verschiedener Art "missbraucht". Etwas ist anders, scheinbar nicht mit unserer "deutschen" Logik erklärbar.

Sogar spiele müssen perfekt! sein. Na dann,...

...möchte jetzt Battlefield spielen um meine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe abzubauen .


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2013)

In erster Linie wird das am Namen liegen der sich so gut Verkauft, einige sehen halt Sim City und denken da an alte Zeiten zurück. Die wenigsten schauen doch noch Gameplay Videos bzw informieren sich vor dem Kauf. Ich hab es nur mal kurz angespielt und fand es bis auf ein paar schwächen ganz ok ( zb viel zu kleine Gebiete) Origin stört mich da nun überhaupt nicht

@ Quad4

Jep ich sehe es grad an deiner Art und Weise, anderen als dumm hinstellen Wie war das doch gleich "jeder sollte vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren"


mfg


----------



## lol2k (25. März 2013)

Hm..vergesst bitte nicht dass EA eine Aktion für die Käufer von SimCity ins Leben gerufen hat. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-ea-stellt-spiele-konstenlos-zur-auswahl.html
(Wurde die Aktion sogar nicht noch verlängert?)

2 Spiele zum Preis von einem im Grunde genommen. Da sagt doch der Ottonormalverbraucher, trotz mittelmäßiger Rezensionen, nicht "nein".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2013)

Ich ja, ich lasse mich mit so etwas nicht ködern


----------



## killersb1 (26. März 2013)

Ich glaube auch das es jetzt viele Spieler geben wird die auf das Kostenlose Spiel aus sind. Denn die Auswahl ist zwar nicht sehr groß aber dennoch sind super Spiele dabei.

Ich finde es sehr gut von EA auch mal einzugestehen das die Mist gebaut haben mit dem Release. Deshalb finde ich die Aktion mit den Kostenlosen Spielen sehr gut. Ich selber habe mich auch zu Tode geärgert das ich mir das Spiel so früh gekauft haben. Ich dachte 3 bzw. 4 Tage würde für EA ausreichen um die ganzen Server Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Leider hatte ich Unrecht und ich konnte das Spiel erstmal nicht richtig spielen. Als ich es den endlich konnte sind mir doch sehr viel Probleme aufgefallen die noch gefixt werden sollten. Deshalb warte ich jetzt erstmal ab bis EA was anständiges aus SimCity gemacht hat beziehungsweise einiges gefixt hat und solange spiele ich jetzt mein Mass Effect 3  

Vielleicht wird ja doch noch was anständiges aus SimCity.

Gruß
Killersb1


----------



## turbosnake (26. März 2013)

Super Games. Das letzte gute EA Game war Mirror's Edge.


----------



## sonnywhite (26. März 2013)

weil die menschen jedem knochen hinterher rennen der ihnen vorgesetzt wird...


----------



## butter_milch (26. März 2013)

killersb1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das es jetzt viele Spieler geben wird die auf das Kostenlose Spiel aus sind. Denn die Auswahl ist zwar nicht sehr groß aber dennoch sind super Spiele dabei.
> 
> Ich finde es sehr gut von EA auch mal einzugestehen das die Mist gebaut haben mit dem Release. Deshalb finde ich die Aktion mit den Kostenlosen Spielen sehr gut. Ich selber habe mich auch zu Tode geärgert das ich mir das Spiel so früh gekauft haben. Ich dachte 3 bzw. 4 Tage würde für EA ausreichen um die ganzen Server Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Leider hatte ich Unrecht und ich konnte das Spiel erstmal nicht richtig spielen. Als ich es den endlich konnte sind mir doch sehr viel Probleme aufgefallen die noch gefixt werden sollten. Deshalb warte ich jetzt erstmal ab bis EA was anständiges aus SimCity gemacht hat beziehungsweise einiges gefixt hat und solange spiele ich jetzt mein Mass Effect 3
> 
> ...


 
Und sobald du Geld für DLC (von dem es massig gibt) ausgibst, verdient EA sogar nochmal an dir


----------



## MrG (26. März 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bitte an SC4 auszusetzen?!


 
Seit SC4 sind bereits 2 "Nachfolger" erschienen SCS und eben jetzt SC.
SC4 ist absolute Spitzenklasse.


----------



## stev0 (26. März 2013)

Fakt ist Einfach das, dass Spiel nur runter gemacht wurde weil es durch Always on nicht direkt erreichbar war für ne Woche oder so, an sich ist das Spiel spitze Besonders da man jetzt echt gerne seine Stadt betrachtet in sc 4 war zwar alles größer aber so richtig lebendig fühlte sich die Stadt nicht an ..
Und ohne schöne gimmicks macht so eine Simulation auch kein Spaß. Wenn sie die Größe erweitern würden wäre es ein sehr guter Nachfolger


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. März 2013)

Ich hab es ja auch noch vor mir zu kaufen, denn ich denke, das Maxis das wirklich noch hinbekommt!
Bei solch einer tollen Spielreihe werde ich es garantiert nicht cracken oder ähnliches ..
Da bleibe ich den Entwicklern treu und gebe ihnen gerne mein Geld! 

Das einzigste was mich daran hindert es zu kaufen ist und bleibt die Stadtgröße und die Regions-Strategie des Spiels, diese gefällt mir vom Grund auf nicht 


Naja ... werd mal sehen, das Spiel gibts ja bereits für 25€ zu haben :3

mfg Para


----------



## Spinal (26. März 2013)

Die Verkaufszahlen spiegeln ja nicht die Zufriedenheit der Käufer wieder. Also auch wenn man Always On, die Serverprobleme, die kleinen Städte und die geschummelte Simulation blöd findet, kann man das Spiel ja kaufen. Und eine Kernsache macht Sim City ja richtig, die Städte sehen einfach toll und lebendig aus. Außerdem waren die meisten Vorberichte sehr gut und somit die Vorfreude riesig.

Aber das heißt nicht, das Sim City für immer erfolgreich sein wird. Ich finde Sim City lebt sehr von der Community und auch seinem Ruf. Der könnte mit dem aktuellen Ableger allerdings leiden, denn es fehlen Herausforderungen und Spieltiefe. Die größte Herausforderung sind die kleinen Karten, was die Freiheit beim bauen und auch Gestalten extrem einschränkt. Und an Spieltiefe gibt es auch einiges zu meckern, es gibt kein eigentliches Spielziel, trotz Regionen steht man nie in Konkurrenz zueinander. Die Städte in den Regionen kommunizieren auch nur rudimentär miteinander, was das ganze Konzept meiner Ansicht nach gegen die Wand fährt. Denn wenn ich schon mehrere kleine Städte in einer Region habe, will ich eben eine Stadt am Rand mit Industrie und Atommeiler, welche die anderen Städte versorgt und Arbeitsplätze bietet während ich andere Städte "schönbaue".
Was ich damit sagen will, man hat in Sim City relativ schnell alles gesehen was das Spiel bietet. Und nach nur wenigen Städten fehlt zumindest mir etwas neues. Ob eine Region nun 3 oder 10 oder 16 Städte bietet macht ja kaum einen Unterschied, da die Städte ja kaum was miteinander zu tun haben. Das nagt an der Langzeitmotivation.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. März 2013)

Ist wie bei Diablo 3: Der Name machts.


----------



## Atma (26. März 2013)

Ich habe Sim City vor ein paar Tagen gefrustet deinstalliert. Zum Glück habe ich nur 21€ für das Spiel bezahlt (indischer Store ahoi). Wären es die vollen 60€ gewesen, hätte ich mich in Grund und Boden geärgert. Die Server und always on sind nicht mal mehr das Problem - seit ich zocke, gab es kein einziges mal eine Downzeit der Server.

Was das Spiel so unerträglich macht, sind die vielen, vielen kleinen Bugs oder fehlenden Features. Wieso steckt ein Bus aus der Nachbarstadt bei mir fest, nur wenn in dieser die Schule abgerissen und gegen ein Gymnasium ersetzt wurde? Wieso bugt das Gelände gerade an der Küste so sehr rum, dass einiges an Baufläche verloren geht oder dass Terraforming betrieben und die Gebäude durch einen Berg übereinander gebaut werden? Wieso kann man im Regionensystem nicht einstellen, wer wie viel Wasser, Strom etc bekommt? Man kann nur "global" bereitstellen, wovon sich alle die angeschlossen sind, bedienen können. Wieso gibt es keine Abstimmungsfunktion für die Region, bei der man gebaute Großprojekte wieder abreißen kann? Wieso gibt es nur eine beschissene Autobahnanbindung an die Stadt, die man nicht erweitern oder vergrößern kann? Wieso, wieso, wieso  ... ich könnte ewig so weiter machen.

Ich lasse mindst. 2-3 Monate ins Land gehen, bevor ich das Spiel wieder anrühre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2013)

Aber wenn man Änderungen will muss man auch mal bereit sein was liegen zu lassen oder eben recht spät kaufen. So wird nie wieder aus dem Kunde ein König


----------



## Bender34001 (26. März 2013)

Die einfache Antwort auf die ursprüngliche Frage lautet: weil es keine gecrackte Version gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2013)

Vom Saulus zum Paulus, das glaubst du doch wohl nicht selbst. Wer sich sonst im Rohlingspreisen bewegt wird nie diese Summe für ein Game mit so vielen Gängelungen zahlen.


----------



## takan (26. März 2013)

ich glaube eher die wollen das zweite gratis game haben, das hat sich schnell herumgesprochen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2013)

Es kann daran liegen das ein Hack erschienen ist der das Spiel Offline zu spielen erlaubt. Solche Hacks verbreiten sich schnell im Netz und sind inkl. Anleitung zu finden.

Beim Release und kurz danach gab es sehr viele Negative News zu dem Spiel aber dann kamen keine Negativen News mehr und manche hatten das ganze vergessen und das Spiel gekauft.

Die Reihe ist nicht unbekannt bei Städtebausimulationen und deshalb kaufen es auch viele, ausser mir, ich würde es evtl. erst kaufen wenn es kein Online Zwang mehr gibt.


----------



## dangee (26. März 2013)

Stückweit der Name und vor allem war ein neues SimCity enorm überfällig. CiriesXL brachte es kaum zu Popularität.

Zudem kaufen bestimmt viele Eltern dieses Spiel, da sie es früher auch gespielt haben und es "gut" war. Gut heißt hier ein sehr spaßiges Produkt, dass aber auch kein Shooter ist (= böse ^^) und vielleicht auch noch stückweit didaktisch wertvoll... also ein bisschen... mehr als die meisten Spiele  .


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. März 2013)

MrG schrieb:


> Seit SC4 sind bereits 2 "Nachfolger" erschienen SCS und eben jetzt SC.
> SC4 ist absolute Spitzenklasse.


 
Ach SCS... das zählt für mich gar nicht. _Besorgt_ und schnell wieder deinstalliert. Für so einen Rotz ist mir mein Speicherplatz zu schade.

Traurig dass SC5 jetzt in die gleiche Richtung driftet. Wie sagt man so schön? Never change a running system. 
Bei EA hingegen heißt es wohl eher Never learn from mistkakes.


----------



## Infernal-jason (26. März 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ach SCS... das zählt für mich gar nicht. _Besorgt_ und schnell wieder deinstalliert. Für so einen Rotz ist mir mein Speicherplatz zu schade.
> 
> Traurig dass SC5 jetzt in die gleiche Richtung driftet. Wie sagt man so schön? Never change a running system.
> Bei EA hingegen heißt es wohl eher Never learn from mistkakes.



Ein Lied aus dem Spiel Zurück in die Zukunft trifft es glaub ich besser. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yGMDokp9VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sonnywhite (28. März 2013)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Und sobald du Geld für DLC (von dem es massig gibt) ausgibst, verdient EA sogar nochmal an dir



das und nix anderes war EA´s plan. deswegen bekommt man ja auch nur die standart versionen. kannste schön euronen lassen für die DLC´s!


----------



## sonnywhite (28. März 2013)

stev0 schrieb:


> Fakt ist Einfach das, dass Spiel nur runter gemacht wurde weil es durch Always on nicht direkt erreichbar war für ne Woche oder so, an sich ist das Spiel spitze Besonders da man jetzt echt gerne seine Stadt betrachtet in sc 4 war zwar alles größer aber so richtig lebendig fühlte sich die Stadt nicht an ..
> Und ohne schöne gimmicks macht so eine Simulation auch kein Spaß. Wenn sie die Größe erweitern würden wäre es ein sehr guter Nachfolger



ne nee, runtergemacht gehört es weil es wie die breite masse rau´skommt wenn es nur zu 70% fertig ist. Serverprobs sind standart das weiß der geneigte gamer auch mittlerweile. kaufst du autos auch mit nur 3 reifen?


----------

